# Kittens on the way?



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

One day this little tabby showed up it wasn't friendly at all but very curious about us. My mom and I being the animal lovers we are set out food for her and one random day she let me come up to her and love her and that's all it took! I was so I love with her and she followed be around every!!!

Rain storm started to come in knowing I couldn't bring her inside sense I'm allergic and our dogs would eat her in the horse trailer she went. Well let's say are SoCal pens are not set up for rain at all and we had two goats standing in mud up to there knees. So Matilda ( she had like 5 different names before we knew if she was for sure was a she) ended up in a kennel in the garage. She couldn't stay in a kennel for days straight and I wasn't throwing her out in the rain......yup you guessed it she ended up coming inside and inside meant my room. Needless to say she is now my baby but I think my baby is gonna have her own babies here soon!

I thought I would make a little timeline of what's left of her pregnancy to look back on. She will be spayed after her kittens leave for their new homes once they are here. I feel bad having her in my room all the time but don't want to let her out so she can run off and have her babies somewhere else in unsafe place. So until the kittens come she is a full time house cat and I honestly think for the most part she loves it. 

I'll put in some pictures of her now and add a few belly shots here and there! I am hoping she only has a few so we can find good homes for them. I've taken guess in the house so I'll list them below and if anyone else wants to put in a guess go ahead so we can see who is closer.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Well, tell me how long cat gestation length is and I'll give a guess :lol:


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Around 67 days, I have no idea how far along she is but I'm guessing she will have four and also thinking about 2-3 weeks for she has them.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Ok, I guess 2 weeks


----------



## ksalvagno

She looks happy!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

ksalvagno said:


> She looks happy!


Aww thanks you! I have definitely been trying my best to keep her happy!


----------



## MylieD

Looks like 3 weeks. Once you can really feel them moving around in there, they have about a week left. She is a pretty girl and I bet she will have some pretty babies for you.


----------



## SalteyLove

Thanks for taking good care of her and committing to getting her spayed! 

My guess is 5 kittens on March 2nd!

Did you know it's somewhat rare to have a female orange tabby? 85% of orange cats are male


----------



## nicolemackenzie

SalteyLove said:


> Thanks for taking good care of her and committing to getting her spayed!
> 
> My guess is 5 kittens on March 2nd!
> 
> Did you know it's somewhat rare to have a female orange tabby? 85% of orange cats are male


Very true!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

SalteyLove said:


> Thanks for taking good care of her and committing to getting her spayed!
> 
> My guess is 5 kittens on March 2nd!
> 
> Did you know it's somewhat rare to have a female orange tabby? 85% of orange cats are male


When she first showed up we thought she was a boy for that very reason and named her Timan!  Once she let me pick her up I realized "Tilman" was gonna need a new name.

My sister in-law guessed 6! 3/4 Sound like a good number for me lol.


----------



## luvmyherd

Awe, I think it is so neat that you will have kittens. I do understand the necessity of having pets spayed and neutered. I do! But I still find it sad that very few people today get to have the fun of watching a litter of kittens or puppies grow up. (My son learned wrestling moves by watching kittens play/fight.) Enjoy the fun while you can.

>>>85% of orange cats are male<<<
Too true! My son had a friend who really wanted an orange male tabby. When our cat had kittens we gave him the orange one without even checking; just assuming it was male. He turned out to be a she. He did have her spayed and has had her many years. But he still complains that he did not get his BOY.LOL


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Luvmyherd if I could provide a home for her and all her kittens I would be so excited! But honestly I'm a little worried about being able to find loving homes for them! I want to be sure they end up with people who will spay/neuter provide shots and a good diet. There are just so many unwanted pets it really takes the fun out of it! 
But I do have to admit as her belly gets bigger I've let myself get a little excited about them. I'm just hoping she doesn't have any Calicos I'll want to keep one.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

She didn't eat much of her breakfast this morning and is only now eating her dinner. She is talking a lot more to night and a little restless. I'll maybe post a picture of her belly tomorrow.


----------



## Goatzrule

You should have them spayed/neutered before you rehome them


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Following for cute kitten pics!!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

A spay/neuter appointment will need to be made by their new family before they leave for their new homes. 
A few nights ago I thought we were gonna have kittens, she was extremely restless, breathing hard, and meowing like crazy. That lasted about 30 minutes than she went to sleep so I'm just assuming she was very uncomfortable that night. 
Her belly is getting bigger and bigger I'm still only hoping for two in their though lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

any updated pictures?


----------



## cbrossard

Awww! She is so pretty! I'm going to guess 4! And soon


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I haven't gotten any update pictures we have been crazy busy getting ready for fair. Sense that's all done I'll try and get one soon! But I definitely think she is getting bigger.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Here is a crappy picture but this is the only picture I can get of her that shows of that baby belly.


----------



## SalteyLove

Getting closer! Has she chosen a preferred spot? Some like to get the nest ready early! When I foster for the local cat shelter I always offer a few locations with totes or cardboard boxes and towels, etc. and it always surprises me which one they choose! lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I'm almost convinced she is going to try and have them on my bed!! She lays at one corner at the end of the bed during the day, and the opposite corner at the head of the bed next to me at night. We have a spot made up underneath my end table and a kitten kennel made up next to her kennel that has her litter box and the one I feed her on top off.

We are going to have to block off the bottom of my dresser because she has gone underneath their once or twice and we can't get in to make sure kittens are okay if she does decide that's the spot. I'm also super excited to see what spot she picks!

Sounds like my sister in law is gonna one, and I have two friends that want one so I'm hoping she only has 3 lol. Everyone keeps saying I'm jinxing myself and she is gonna have 6 because I only want 3/4


----------



## luvmyherd

That brings back memories. When I was in college I had a pregnant cat at my parent's house. I left her on the patio during the day and she was always on the pool table. I covered it with a sheet just in case. I came home one day and sure enough, there she was, having her kittens on the pool table.
Best of luck to you. Make sure you block off that dresser. Even if she has them in a box; she may later decide that is not good enough and hide them.
It is great that you are finding potential homes for them already.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I think I'm feeling movement in that huge belly she is getting! Or I could be crazy and mistaking gas as movement. Lol 

I'm definitely worried about her ruining my bed so I've added extra blankets to her two favorite spots. LuvMyHerd I was afraid of that as well. I will cut some cardboard tomorrow and block it off. 

Once your able to feel movement about how long is it normally before they are here?


----------



## MylieD

2-3 weeks from my experience. You'll be able to see them moving around by the end.

I had a first time mama cat start to have them on my chest while I was sleeping when I was a teenager. Freaked me out to wake up to her meowing her head off and some lump coming out of her. Once I realized what was going on, I moved her to a nice box and watched. She didn't want to go through it alone. Other cats don't want people around, but it sure is cool to watch.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

She seems very uncomfortable today! She was sitting in that position with her back leg up almost all morning. She has been eating like no tomorrow. I set food out and it's gone within 10 minutes and her belly is getting bigger and bigger. 
As it gets closer I'm getting excited.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

She didn't eat her dinner tonight and is up and down up and down for a well now. She won't let me look at her rear end to see if there is any discharge. 
I've been able to see kittens move for about two days now! So I think we are getting close.


----------



## mariella

Ya sounds like you will have kittens soon 
I have been quietly stalking this post because my cat is more than likely pregnant and due in the next two to three weeks


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

She went and took a few bites right after I posted so I don't think tonight, but definitely close! Someone on here said the 2nd I think so we shall see if they are right!! 

How exciting Mariella! You should post a picture of her! I've never been a cat person but Matilda has definitely changed my mind about them. 

Does anyone know how to post a video on here off your phone? I have a video of the kittens moving in Tildas belly and I want to share it with you guys!!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I've got two nests made up now! I really don't want her to have them on my bed so I'm trying to provide has many nests as I possibly can. She has been having pre-contractions the past two nights. I think the does told her the doe code while she was an outside cat because she seems to enjoy the attention she gets when she does something that seems like it could be labor. 
I honestly thought she would have had them this week. We go to pick up a doeling this weekend. She is only about an hour away but we love the breeders and it will more than likely turn into about a 4 hour trip. So watch her have them Sunday. 
She has dropped so in pictures you can hardly tell she is pregnant. But I'll post one anyway lol














Then her in her favorite position to rest in. It looks really uncomfortable to me but what do I know I don't have a belly full of kittens lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Just found these they show how big she really is! The last one cracks me up so much! 
!!


----------



## JK_Farms

She looks close! My friend had one cat that was pregnant and had 8 kittens. She made an appointment after the kittens were born to get her spade and they would fix her because she was pregnant again! So after that it was a while before she could get an appointment for her and all of her kittens to get fixed and they did an ultrasound before they would fix any of the cats and..... All 18 cats were guess what..... PREGNANT!! My friend had a rough time getting them fixed by the time it was all over I think she counted 96 cats! Now she only has three that are all fixed! She told me that was the last time she gets a cat that's "already" fixed!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Oh my! A rescue is willing to help get everyone fixed and vetted once they are here. Which really helps! I'm actually able to be excited knowing everyone will have everything they need.


----------



## luvmyherd

Great news. Kittens are just so much fun.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Thought I'd post an updated belly shot sense she still hasn't had them







She is getting huge! I'm not sure if she can get much bigger!!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

:shocked: She has a mess of kitties in there alright!


----------



## Steampunked

JK_Farms said:


> She made an appointment after the kittens were born to get her spade and they would fix her because she was pregnant again! So after that it was a while before she could get an appointment for her and all of her kittens to get fixed and they did an ultrasound before they would fix any of the cats and..... All 18 cats were guess what..... PREGNANT!! My friend had a rough time getting them fixed by the time it was all over I think she counted 96 cats!


Dear God. Ninety six. And so soon after her first litter, poor baby.

My rescue was pregnant when her jerk of an owner dumped her at a vet, asking for her to be euthanised - looks like he was a backyard breeder, and didn't fancy shelling out the funds for a pregnant cat with cat flu. The vet took her into the back room, came out, and pretended he'd put her down!

She was fixed to make her adoptable, it's standard here, pregnant or not, unless they're really close to giving birth.

(We also got a little ginger baby because...well, kittens ARE adorable, just in case she would miss hers. OK, mostly because: Kitten).


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Luckthebuck234 said:


> :shocked: She has a mess of kitties in there alright!


I can't wait to see how many she has in there!! It's driving me nuts lol


----------



## luvmyherd

They like to keep us guessing. She looks great.


----------



## WitchHazel

Keep an eye on her teats. When she starts to get close, she'll groom all the hair off of them. The bare spots will be about the size of quarters. If you don't post pictures of the babies when they're born, I'll sue you! ☺


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Trust me I will post tons!! You guys will probably have to tell me to spot posting so many!!! 
She begged me to come sit by her while she ate in her nest last night so I sure we are close. 
I know I've said that like 20 times but she has to be close eventually right? Lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Lol. Yeah, I mean, it's not like she can hold out forever :lol:


----------



## JK_Farms

Let's hope she doesn't hold out forever!!


----------



## luvmyherd

I am getting anxious :baby: soon I hope.


----------



## Goatzrule

She's like that live cam giraffe April


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That whole giraffe thing is nuts. :lol: Seems the does' Code applies to giraffes as well as goats! Now the world knows how we feel :lol:


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Still no kittens. She was begging for food again this morning so I doubt they will be here today. The wait is killing me!! I'll have to get another picture today because she is so huge!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I think I'm in the suspense with you! :wink:
Hopefully sometime this week!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

You guys I think we might be going into labor! She had some discharge and I think I might be seeing slight contractions. The fact that she is laying in the nest makes me think it's close! She hates the box and never goes in unless I bribe her.


----------



## JK_Farms

Hopefully there will be kittens soon!!!


----------



## MylieD

Oh exciting! Remember, it takes a long while to push those suckers out. I was at my sister's watching their cat give birth and she only had two in the almost three hours there. After laboring about 12 hours she had the full litter of 5.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yay!! Hopefully soon!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Yay!!!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

And I think she has tricked me yet again  
She is still acting a little off but I'm not sure if it will turn into anything tonight. But I'm definitely gonna set a few alarms tonight.

I probably gotta stop looking and caring about her having them and then bam! They'll be here. Lol 
But I'll include another belly shot and her official birthing area 
.







I'm thinking about blocking off this side of my bed with some cardboard? 







Here is the huge belly.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Good grief! She worse than a goat. Here. Put her up to the computer screen so I can talk to her: HEY KITTY CAT! WE ARE WAITING TO SEE YOUR BABIES< SO GET WITH THE PROGRAM AND DELIVER THEM ALREADY! THANK YOU!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

groovyoldlady said:


> Good grief! She worse than a goat. Here. Put her up to the computer screen so I can talk to her: HEY KITTY CAT! WE ARE WAITING TO SEE YOUR BABIES< SO GET WITH THE PROGRAM AND DELIVER THEM ALREADY! THANK YOU!


lol I read this to her and she got up and walked away "I'll do this on my own time" was the face she gave me before walking away.  She really does have an attitude! 
Definitely worse then the does. But hey she was an outside cat before getting pregnant so I'm sure all the does gave her lessons on how to drive us crazy!

My mom seems to think she was in early stages off labor tonight so while I'm at school she is gonna watch extra close to make sure she doesn't have them on my bed. 
I'm just wanting them to be here so I can cuddle them already!!


----------



## luvmyherd

Checking every day to see if "we" have babies.:wink: This really has become a group event!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

luvmyherd said:


> Checking every day to see if "we" have babies.:wink: This really has become a group event!


Just got a text and we still don't have babies just a fat cat


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Hoping these are cute enough to hold us over until I'm posting a million kittens pictures.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh....that yawn says it all!


----------



## Jessica84

I have to laugh at the nesting area you made for her. Just so you know she is going to have those kittens on you while you are sound asleep lol my sisters cat ALWAYS did that to me when I was a kid. The crazy thing didn't even like me so not even sure why she would do that to me lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Shhhhh Jessica don't tell me that lol!! I'm actually starting to become hopeful that that will not happen because she is spending more time on the floor or under the bed and less on my bed. But we have put trash bags underneath my sheets just in case she does. 
I'm so ready for her to have them!!! It's driving me absolutely crazy


----------



## MylieD

Jessica84 said:


> I have to laugh at the nesting area you made for her. Just so you know she is going to have those kittens on you while you are sound asleep lol my sisters cat ALWAYS did that to me when I was a kid. The crazy thing didn't even like me so not even sure why she would do that to me lol


That happened to me once. I woke up to a baby coming out a few inches from my face. Freaked me out until I realized what was going on. I moved her to her box and pet her while she had them. I'm pretty sure she was freaked out too because it was her first (and only) time.


----------



## Jessica84

My sister had Siamese cats so no it was once a year every year till she moved out lol I would be sound asleep and move and hear them and get so mad. 
Liberty they have these things that go under your sheets and it's plastic on the bottom and fabric on top. Being a mom and also a dog owner those are the best things ever made!! They are fairly cheap too. I picked mine up for $10 at Walmart. But good thinking on being ready for that!!!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Matilda's maternity photo shoot!  
(Yes, I know I turned into the crazy cat lady )

You can see the kittens going crazy in her belly tonight! I can feel at least two in their now. It's totally weird to be able to feel pointy legs and little heads in her belly.

Sense her name is Matilda I think I will name her kittens after the movie characters! Rescue has already made plans and set aside spay/neuter cost also founds for an emergency if that were to happen. Feeling so super greatful that I found them! Definitely allows me to enjoy her and the kittens when they come and not worry about the finical side of things.


----------



## MoonShadow

Following!! Matilda's so cute, look like she will make a good mamma. Hope she doesn't make you wait much longer!!
I remember when my cat Patches had her first(and last) set of 6 kittens. 
They where so adorable. She had her kittens in my moms closet, under her clothing shelves. After about 2 days she randomly moved them out of the closet while we where out shopping. When we noticed them missing we went on a kitten hunt and eventually found them in my younger sisters shirt drawer. Lol


----------



## Goatzrule

Updates?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Last I was in the house she was still laying on the bed asleep. We've been building goats pens all day so I'll update when I go in for the night here in a little bit. Send kitten vibes my way lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Her milk has definitely come in tonight. It's been developing slowly the past couple of days but it's definitely noticeable tonight. I'm hoping that means within this week (if not sooner lol) she didn't eat all of her breakfast and hasn't touched what dinner I put out. But is still sleeping on my bed.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Hopefully she'll have them soon!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Cant wait to see pictures


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

We started early labor last night and progressing this morning...no kittens yet but I will definitely keep everyone posted.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Awesome!!!!!!! :leap: Can't wait for babies


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Sack is coming out kitten one is on the way!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yay!!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Two kittens now.


----------



## mariella

Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Momma is a great mom and everyone seems to be doing great. 
Looks like we have to Tortieshell kittens but I'll be able to tell once they are dried off all the way.


----------



## MylieD

Aww, they are cuties.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

3rd one was born about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

4 was born at 12:35 
5th was born at 1:15


----------



## mariella

The two Tortieshell kittens Will more then likely be females 
If you want to know the gender of the other kittens just post a pics of there bums(or PM me) I am correct 95% of the time


----------



## Goatzrule

They are so cute


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Yay!! Finally, they are so cute and little!  :fireworks:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yippeee!!!! :stars: Congrats


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Kitten 4 







Kitten 5
1,2&4 I'm sure are female
3 think is male and 5 I haven't looked. 
I'm letting momma relax. They are so cute and the little sounds they make omg!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Aw. Can't wait to see them dry and fluffy!


----------



## luvmyherd

Ommagosh! That is just too precious. Some really cute markings there.
Glad is has gone well.


----------



## Summersun

Aww so cute. Yep calico or tortis will be female 99.9% of the time. Orange is usually male but not always hence momma. I can usually sex at birth and almost always right. 2 holes close together is female. 2 holes with a gap between them is male.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

We will be taking pictures later tonight or tomorrow of them all fluffy!!! I have names picked out for them already and will introduce them with there cute pictures.


----------



## MoonShadow

SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## cbrossard

Yay!!! They are so adorable! I feel like I have been following this thread forever! Haha! Nice little change from goats :grin: Congratulations!! :stars:


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Kitten 1-Trunchbull 







Kitten 2- Miss Honey 







Kitten 3-Bruce







Kitten 4-Lavender 







Kitten 5-Wilfred


----------



## ksalvagno

Cuties!


----------



## Summersun

What cute names!


----------



## MylieD

I wish I could sneak Wilfred and Bruce into my house. I love orange kitties. For some reason my husband thinks four cats is enough.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

_Matilda_ names!!! 

They're so sweet!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

MylieD said:


> I wish I could sneak Wilfred and Bruce into my house. I love orange kitties. For some reason my husband thinks four cats is enough.


Four cats is never enough!!! lol I'd be 100% keeping Miss Honey if cat safe space in our house wasn't an issue! She is such a piggy and I love it lol

My mom thinks Trunchbull is an ugly name but it wouldn't be Matilda names with out Trunchbull right, Suzanne? lol


----------



## Luckthebuck234

They are SO cute! Congrats!!


----------



## luvmyherd

Awe, I just love Lavender. They are all beauties.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

luvmyherd said:


> Awe, I just love Lavender. They are all beauties.


When Lavender came out my mom knew she was gonna be the eye catcher!! I can't wait to see how her little face grows. 
All 3 torties have cute little orange markings on their face and I just want to stare at them all day and night!!!


----------



## luvmyherd

I am glad you are enjoying them so much. They grow so fast.
It really gets fun after their eyes open.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

They look like they have doubled in size already!! 
I've made it a rule that everyone has to wait to see them until their eyes are open to give Momma time alone with them and to let them just grow up a bit before the stress of everyone wanting to visit. So everyone can't wait for their eyes to open lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Miss Honey 














Lavender 







Trunchbull 







Matilda is the best momma ever! 







Bruce.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, they have gotten big!!!!!


----------



## JK_Farms

I bet I know what color the dad was! I say just like Mrs. Honey and Mrs.


----------



## Summersun

JK_Farms said:


> I bet I know what color the dad was! I say just like Mrs. Honey and Mrs.


Actually Miss Honey and Trunchbull and the other one are tortishells aka tortis. It is a form of calico and 99.9% of them are female. The .1% that are male are usually sterile.

So daddy was most likely a grey or orange tabby and both Matilda and dad probably have torti mom's or grandmas.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Summersun said:


> Actually Miss Honey and Trunchbull and the other one are tortishells aka tortis. It is a form of calico and 99.9% of them are female. The .1% that are male are usually sterile.
> 
> So daddy was most likely a grey or orange tabby and both Matilda and dad probably have torti mom's or grandmas.


We have seen an orange tom running around so that could be the case for the girls but if he was the only dad then the Bruce and Wilfred would be girls as well. I'll get pictures and post them either today or tomorrow to confirm. We know for sure that there is a black cat running around could a black ton create torties with Matilda?


----------



## JK_Farms

Cats can have many dads from one litter. That's all I really know about cats lol. I have a male cat and no females. So I don't deal with kittens( tho I secretly wish I do).


----------



## groovyoldlady

Congratulations on all the adorable little furballs!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

groovyoldlady said:


> Congratulations on all the adorable little furballs!


Thank you! I'm so in love with them.


----------



## luvmyherd

Happy and contented kittens and Mama.
We had a litter once that would line up like sausages to sleep. So funny.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Bruce I'm sure he is a boy but it never hurts to ask. 
I'll have to get a picture of Wilfred later he is nursing now but if Bruce is a boy I'm sure Wilfred is


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

But he could most definitely be a she.


----------



## JK_Farms

Looks like a she to me


----------



## MylieD

I second JK. From that angle, looks like a girl.


----------



## MylieD

Could you get a pic of the kitten on its belly with the tail up?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Bruce







Wilfred 
Thought I'd post better pictures of both.


----------



## Summersun

Both are definitely boys! And yes a black could produce tortis. So he is very much possibly the father because they are dark tortis.


----------



## MylieD

Yes, boys. And such cute ones too.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

If we we were set up to keep a kitten Miss Honey would so definitely be staying!


----------



## Summersun

I am fixing to have kittens x 2! My torti isn't a very good momma so she will probably be fixed after this litter. My siamese is a great momma. Both are bred to a siamese.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

They turned a week old today how exciting I will post individual pictures of them so we can see the difference. I definitely can they look like they have doubled in size!


----------



## luvmyherd

You should be seeing some eyes.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Kitten 1-Trunchbull 







Kitten 2-Miss Honey 














Kitten 3-Bruce His eyes have started to open and should fully be open in a few days! So exciting!! 














Kitten 4-Lavender 














Kitten 5-Wilfred


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## luvmyherd

Great shots. You must be having a blast with them.


----------



## MylieD

Those babies are so sweet.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Thank you! We might be taking on 3 more newborn kittens as fosters to hopefully graft on Matilda on rotation with supplements on the side.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I'm just melting inside!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I ended up taking in 3 foster kittens Friday who wouldn't take a bottle. The little white cream boy I named Rhett ended up passing away shortly after he got here but Carter and Owen are doing great! Matilda has taken them in as her own, they are nursing off of her and I am supplementing every 4 hours what ever the little guys will take. 
Here are a few pictures of them. 





















And the last one to show the size difference Carter and Owen were born Monday and Matilda's kittens will be 2wks old tomorrow. Crazy how much a week does for a healthy kitten.


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Oh what a sweet mommy to take in more little ones. Sorry you lost one. They are so fragile.


----------



## billiejw89

They are so cute!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Carter ended up passing away today! I tried everything I could for the little guy! I'm holding out hope for Owen though. His eyes started to open and I can't wait! 
Matilda's kittens are also growing like weeds.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Aww, I'm sorry  Hopefully Owen will be ok!


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry you lost him.


----------



## luvmyherd

It is so hard to lose the little ones you are trying to save. I am very sorry.
Happy the rest are doing well. They do grow so fast.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

We've been treating for a URI for a couple of days now, woke up this morning and Bruce's eyes were glued shut with gunk.  He has been started on eye ointment and everyone has a vet appointment tomorrow. My poor babies. I'm am trying so hard with everyone and I feel like I'm failing them. 














Poor Bruce.


----------



## ksalvagno

Poor little guy. I'm sure the vet will fix him right up.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That's so sad


----------



## nicolemackenzie

You're doing a fine job. Don't doubt yourself.


----------



## luvmyherd

That goopy eye thing is very common. Antibiotic ointment usually clears it up. You are doing much more than most would.:hug:


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I've decided that this summer once all of Matilda's kittens are gone I'm going to take in a bottle kitten or two! Even though it was so hard losing Carter I think I found something that I'm love just as much as my goats. 

His eye was better when I got home and little Owen had a full belly but still ate his 15cc of KMR like champ so I'm feeling a little better about him.


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad things are looking up.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Awesome!


----------



## luvmyherd

New pictures?!?


----------



## Summersun

Vet will give amoxicillin and they will get better. Sorry you lost 2 that you took in. If you know someone who has a baby ask if they have any have leftover liquid amoxicillin. Usually pink or white. That will help in the meantime.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

luvmyherd said:


> New pictures?!?


Lol you asked for it here comes kitten heaven! 

Trunchbull 





























Miss Honey 






















Bruce


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I am working on getting updated pictures of the other 3. But I'll ad some random pictures of everyone below.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are getting big!!!!


----------



## luvmyherd

Thanks so much for the update. They are absolutely precious. And boy do they grow fast!!:shocked:


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

To me they are huge! And especially compared to little Owen who is a week behind them. They will be leaving to another foster next week sometime we've had an emergency and I need to pickup my childhood dog and my room is the only safe room for her. But I'll post more pictures before they leave and update as they get adopted.


----------

